
53 Percent of Californians want to leave the state, according to new survey - sverige
https://m.sfgate.com/expensive-san-francisco/article/move-out-of-bay-area-california-where-to-go-cost-13614119.php
======
djsumdog
I was contacted by a Cupertino recently that wanted to interview me. I knew
their product and have used it before, but I ended up turning it down.

I was torn because I'd like to live in warmer climates and the area around The
Bay has some great public transport (although it's lacking when you get out
towards Cupertino) and I could be closer to the parts of my family I get along
with, but the cost of living is just insane. I feel like I'd just move there
to get a tiny as I can share-room and save up for 3 ~ 4 years with no plans to
stay (unless the bottom of the market collapses an suddenly houses drop to
$150k .. which I don't see happening unless Facebook implodes).

